# damnt hcg



## Boxerjl2 (Mar 28, 2012)

So I got my 5000 iu hcg was spose to mix with 5cc vial BW well only 3.5 fits in the vial of course I need a bigger vial but don't have one I tried to google it and tried to find a calculator but coudnt find for iu so at 5000iu and only 3.5 cc plan on taking 250 2xwk
Trying to figure out how much to pull on a 100unit syringe help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 28, 2012)

Well that would give you roughly 1429 iu's per ml.  1/5th of that would be roughly... 285iu's


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 28, 2012)

http://peptidecalculator.com/calculator.php


----------



## oufinny (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes, use that calculator, it has never failed me.


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes I found that calc but didn't know how many peptide mg 5000iu was thank you


----------



## overburdened (Mar 29, 2012)

Boxerjl2 said:


> Yes I found that calc but didn't know how many peptide mg 5000iu was thank you



Not trying to dog ya man....  this is simple math... if you want to know iu/ml  put #iu on top, and #ml on bottom(this makes a division problem for which it is simple to calculate the solution), in your case  5000iu/3.5ml... so, 5000 divided by 3.5=  1429iu/1ml....  from here, you can calculate what how many ml it will take to make 250 iu....

if you want to have the end result in ml,  put 250iu on top this time, and 1429iu on bottom... this will yield end measurement in ml(iu/iu cancels iu when divided and leaves ml... you are just dividing fractions...)...250iu/1429iu/ml=.175ml... so, 17.5units on a u100 insulin syringe....

I'm sure the peptide calculator makes ease of this math.... but, not a bad thing to know......


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 29, 2012)

Why do you need 5mls? If you want 250 doses then just put 2ml of bac water. Then each .1ml equals 250ius. 

It's easy. Look at this:

5000iu/2ml= 2500iu per ml

2500iu/10= 250iu for each .1ml or 10 units.


----------

